# Cream separator questions



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

I just bought a sears Farm Master cream separator, model #338. 41 

I have never used one before but from a schematic I found online it appears all the parts are there and I have assembled them in the correct order. 

I have tried a "dry" (wet?) run with water. 

What prevents milk from leaking between the centrifugal unit and the bottom ring (spout)? Is this just a matter of having the unit spinning before you pour the milk into it? 

Also, at the bottom of the bowl where the flange that attaches to the upper ring is there is a small intentionally made gap where it also leaks. What is this for and how do you keep it from leaking? 

The unit is in good shape but it does have some minor rust, what is the best way to remove this?

BTW I paid $30 bucks for it!


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

I can't really understand your terminology but I'll answer as best I can.
The separator DOES have to be up to speed before you pour the milk in. And there IS a hole in the side of the separator; this is supposed to be there and lets milk exit the separator that leaks out of the bowl (centrifuge). Make sure the centrifuge is bolted together very securely and make sure the holes line up with the spouts.


----------

